# Pearl Izumi  Sesamstraße



## wieweitnoch? (11. Oktober 2011)

Suche Trikots dieser Reihe.........freue mich auf Angebote !


----------



## wieweitnoch? (22. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir niemand etwas anbieten ????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romanb7 (23. Oktober 2011)

Letztens gabs eins in der Bucht.

Hier is auch noch eins:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trikot-Rad-F...tbekleidung&hash=item43aa6d7c7d#ht_556wt_1270


----------



## wieweitnoch? (23. Oktober 2011)

Danke


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand Erni und Bert oder das Krümelmonster anbieten ?

Die Socken dieser Reihe interessieren mich natürlich auch  ;-)


----------



## wieweitnoch? (2. November 2011)

Ok......Erni und Bert sind bezahlt, ebenso wie das Krümelmonster und Super Grobi....................was fehlt ist Graf Zahl.
Oskar aus der Mülltonne ist vorhanden.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (2. November 2011)

ach so.......................Socken fehlen gänzlich


----------



## wieweitnoch? (8. November 2011)

Felt noch Graf Zahl.....aber den find ich nicht soooooo hübsch , den Blutsauger


----------



## Flupsen (8. November 2011)

Super Grobi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sehr geil!


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. November 2011)

Klasse wo bekommt man die her. Ich bin total neidisch


----------



## hcbukowski (17. November 2011)

ein Oscar-Trikot wird gerade bei ebay angeboten !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (17. November 2011)

ja gesehen danke für den Tip


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. November 2011)

Ja......ebay ist da eine gute Quelle.........oder über die  Suchmaschine fündig werden, so klappte es bei mir mit dem Ernie und Bert Trikot , das wohl etwas seltener ist..............war auch das teuerste


----------



## kirsch82 (17. November 2011)

wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Ja......ebay ist da eine gute Quelle.........oder über die  Suchmaschine fündig werden, so klappte es bei mir mit dem Ernie und Bert Trikot , das wohl etwas seltener ist..............war auch das teuerste




oh man !!! die teile kannte ich bis jetzt gar nicht..... ich BRAUCH UNBEDINGT das krümelmonster !! socken gibts auch von ???? zum glück steht weihnachten und geburtstag vor der tür....

gruß

andi


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. November 2011)

Hier gibts noch ein Paar Bibo socken ( leider nicht meine Größe :-(   )

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...age=5&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:57&tx=116&ty=77

Ernie und Bert sind nicht mehr zu haben....wie geschrieben aber der Bibo
Artikel 9077 für 8,95 Euro zzgl. Versand


----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. November 2011)

Socken ist ein gutes Thema da hab ich noch nichts passsendes 

Also:..............Her mit euren alten Socken !


----------



## kirsch82 (17. November 2011)

kenn mich bei solchen trikots nicht aus. wie fallen die denn aus ? eher etwas größer oder kleiner ?? hab normalerweise m, und in in der us-bucht gäbe es ein cookiemonster in s.... denke, es wird aber zu klein sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (17. November 2011)

Da kann ich dir nicht helfen , aber ich habe festgestellt das selbst die Größenbezeichnung keine Gewähr bietet . habe zwei L Trikots die unterschiedlich ausfallen , sind auch einmal in den Usa gefertigt ( 2005 ) und dann in China  ( 2007 )

Die Socken solltet ihr telefonisch bestellen ( tolle Stimme ;-)      )!


----------



## Kruko (20. November 2011)

Socken zu finden wird sehr, sehr schwer.  "Count to Count"-Socken habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich suche auch noch die "Super Grover"- und (falls es diese auch gegeben hat) "Oscar the Grouch"-Socken.

Das "Count to Count" -Trikot wird immer wieder mal für kleines Geld bei Ebay angeboten. Alternative: Ich hatte eine Anzeige im Tour-Forum. Da hat sich auch einiges gemeldet.


----------



## hcbukowski (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

Pearl Izumi Trikot Sesamstraße

schau mal hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/PEARL-IZUMI-...port_Alle_Sportbekleidung&hash=item43abec9759


----------



## wieweitnoch? (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke, aber schau mal hier : Habe ich schon , Graf Zahl und Socken fehlen noch 



wieweitnoch? schrieb:


> Felt noch Graf Zahl.....aber den find ich nicht soooooo hübsch , den Blutsauger


----------



## hcbukowski (23. Dezember 2011)

Graf Zahl wurde zuletzt immer mal wieder aus USA bei ebay angeboten - so um die 45.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe das ernie und Bert und das Oscar Trikot mit den jeweils passenden Socken zu Hause. Hab die Immer bei Marathoins an (Glücksbringertrikot), wusste aber gar nicht dass die so gesucht, selten und wertvoll sind.


----------



## wieweitnoch? (29. Januar 2012)

Momentan  relativ oft bei Ebay, aber es geht ja auch kaum ein Trikot unter hundert Euro weg  

http://www.ebay.de/itm/290657701636?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. Februar 2012)

Was mir grade aufgefallen ist ...schaut mal die Unterschiede im Druck des Oscar Trikots


----------



## antique (25. Februar 2012)

Sobald Artikel stärker nachgefragt sind wie original vom Hersteller angeboten wird - gibts "geschäftstüchtige" Menschen die mit weniger Einsatz wie der Originalhersteller weniger detailierte Nachfertigungen anbieten. 

Würde sagen das es sich um ein Kopie handelt, genaue Betrachtung der Warenetiketten, Abmessungen und Detaillösungen sollen dem interessierten Kaufinteressenten dazu verhelfen das Original von der nachgemachten Sache zu unterscheiden. 

...oder ein "dezenter" Hinweis an den Importeur/Vertrieb mit Bitte um Begutachtung des Angebots ob die Ware wirklich vom Hersteller kommt hat schon oft für vorschnelle Beendigung der Angebote gesorgt.


----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2012)

Ist es die gleiche Größe?? Der Druck hatte immer die selbe Größe. Von daher erschein ein Trikot in Größe S vom Motiv anders zu sein als ein XXL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieweitnoch? (25. Februar 2012)

Beide Trikots sind Größe L....Mein Trikot hat dieses typenschildchen :





USA 2005,   habe aber auch Trikots 2006 und 2007 dann aber aus China


----------



## karpfenandi (31. Januar 2013)

hi,
bin auf der Suche nach nem  roten pearl izumi trikot mit ner frau drauf,
weiss jmd wo es en bild gibt bzw wie des heisst?

vlt ist des auch in der sesamstrassenkollektion raus gekommen.

gruss andi


----------



## keF (1. Februar 2013)

Sind Bernie und Ert Trikots auch gut?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kts4FJ7UaZs"]Bernie und Ert - Vanillepudding - YouTube[/nomedia]

Leider geil


----------

